# MK3 exhaust manifold into MK2



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

Sorry if this is common knowledge, but I'm more MK1.
Will a MK3 dual downpipe and manifold fit into a MK2 without any other modifications? My car currently has a toilet-bowl type manifold.
Is the cat the same size opening? TIA.


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: MK3 exhaust manifold into MK2 (atarasi)*


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

Go to mk2 forum faq's they have lots of info there on this, the DP will work but manifold depends on which one you have the cast iron one will fit with no issues, and the non-cast iron type will need trimming i have tried both.


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([pl])*

There is a non-cast iron type? I wasn't aware of that.
I have the cast iron manifold and DP so it's 4-2-1.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (atarasi)*

Here is a picture of what the Non-Cast Iron exhaust manifold looks like when bolted to a counterflow 8v head. You can see that the flange would need some trimming so the intake manifold can bolt up.


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

Thanks, but I have the cast iron type. I think it should bolt right on.


----------



## Aurora_GL (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (atarasi)*

cast manifolds swap over, downpipes sometimes have clearance issues as they rub on the swaybar and steering rack as mk3 has a taller block. i did one with only 5mm of room but that was enough and it wont rub.


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Aurora_GL)*

Thanks for letting me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess I'll find out soon enough when I replace the entire exhaust.


----------



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: MK3 exhaust manifold into MK2 (atarasi)*

the cast mani will fit fine, the DP is a bit taller because the ABA is taller but should work, might just lose a lil ground clearance. if it does rub, and you have a welder, cut a cm or so out and re-weld it.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: MK3 exhaust manifold into MK2 (Justin517)*

As stated above, the Mk3 downpipe is a bit taller than a Mk2. A friend of mine ran a Mk3 downpipe in his Mk2 (with 1.8L) and had no clearance issues.
You asked about the cat converter flange. That's a good question. I am pretty sure the Mk3 cat converter is a slightly larger inlet/outlet than Mk2's, and that the flange is definitely larger.
I'd wait for someone else to confirm this though, as I've never had both downpipes side by side.


----------



## Aurora_GL (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: MK3 exhaust manifold into MK2 (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_As stated above, the Mk3 downpipe is a bit taller than a Mk2. A friend of mine ran a Mk3 downpipe in his Mk2 (with 1.8L) and had no clearance issues.
You asked about the cat converter flange. That's a good question. I am pretty sure the Mk3 cat converter is a slightly larger inlet/outlet than Mk2's, and that the flange is definitely larger.
I'd wait for someone else to confirm this though, as I've never had both downpipes side by side.

yes the larger cat inlet must be used, mk3 or 16v.


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: MK3 exhaust manifold into MK2 (Aurora_GL)*

Yes, the DP has a pretty good sized opening for the cat. I'm just going to chuck the DP and install the manifold on my rabbit instead. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the info.


----------

